# Smokes & NFPA 72



## RJJ (Jul 29, 2011)

Had an interesting one laid on me yesterday. A local electrical contractor fax me a review letter from another AHJ which his plan had been  rejected.

The building is single family detached home. The review letter referenced the 2009 IRC and NFPA 72 chapter 11. The plan reviewer indicated that besides the requirements listed in the IRC that a smoke detector must be place ever 500sf. For the life of me, I can not find any such section. Your thoughts!?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 29, 2011)

The NFPA 72 11.5.1.3.1 is recommended in smoke alarm installation guides too; the IRC administrative section does not require it;

R102.4 the codes and standards referenced in this code shall be considered part of the requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each such reference. Where differences occur between provisions of this code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this code shall apply.



The exception if the code requirement would violate the listing of the equipment or appliance.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 28, 2011)

NFPA 72 section 29.5.1.3.1*  All points on the ceiling shall have a smoke alarm within a distance of 30 ft. travel distance or shall have an equivalent of one smoke alarm per 500 sq. ft. of floor area.............

This was interesting because my NFPA 72 does not include a chapter 11.  On the same page it transitions from chapter 10 to chapter 12.


----------



## cheyer (Nov 28, 2011)

Household f/a systems are covered in chapter 29.....2010 NFPA , 72


----------

